# Smith of Wootton Major



## Shadowfax (Jun 25, 2002)

*Smith of Wooton Major meaning?*

Hey all, you guys are probably all going to think I am totally stupid, but I recently finshed reading "The Smith of Wooton Major" and I am afraid I did not get any of it. Igot the plot, but what was the meaning? any hints would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 13, 2002)

I recently read Smith of Wootton Major. It's a really delightful tale of faerie.

In it, I saw elements that have worked their way into Middle Earth: 

- A character who can't stop going on forays into the wild yonder to meet the faerie folk.

- A star on the forehead for the character specially ordained (Elrond, Isildur, Aragorn)

- A human wanderer stumbles upon faerie maidens dancing, one of whom is, unbeknown to him, the queen (embryo of Beren and Luthien, Aragorn and Arwen?).

The folk of this story all seem to be wedded, so no room for a romantic element. Definitely a childrens story (didn't stop me reading it though!).


----------



## Hirila (Dec 16, 2002)

You find traces of the ME-myth in almost every story by Tolkien. 
My favourite is "Roverandom", about this little dog traveling to the moon and so on. There, i.e. on the moon, is a valley where the children from earth come to in their dreams and it also tells of a path that leads there. A direct analogy to the Olóre Malle in the Book of Lost Tales. An idea Tolkien didn't work on later. 
To the worse of his myth, I think. Not that I do not like it, but I also like this idea of the children of Men being able to take a look at Valinorean life, and be it only on the Lonely Isle, in the Cottage fo Lost Play.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 12, 2003)

I've yet to read Roverandom. I must put it on my 'to do' list and post my comments.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 24, 2003)

The day before we went on vacation, my dad took me to the library to get a single volume of ROTK. I had the one volume edition, but I didn't want to have to carry it around. The Library was closed. My dad said he would find me some books he read when he was a kid... in some boxes. I didn't have any high hopes for this, then I remembered the night I first began The Hobbit (which was before i was obsessed) my dad mentioned reading it when he was a kid. He named his bird Gandalf. So I wondered if it would be there and what it would look like. I never thought he might still have it. Anyways, we looked in the box. There was the Hobbit, the very first thing that caught my eye. Then there was a really old edition of FOTR... and a copy of Smith of Wootton Major an Farmer Giles of Ham. It was amazing to find these treasures.... We had had them all along. What I had been missing!

But anyways, I really loved Smith of Wootton Major. It was fantastic! I loved going to Faerie, if only for a little while. It was a short enchantment. One of my favorites.

I finished Roverandom yesterday. It's really good. Tolkien just has this sense of humor and enchantment that is wonderful. Roverandom is great. You follow a little dog that was changed from from a dog to a toy by a wizard to the moon and to the bottom of the sea... it is great. It's not as enjoyable as The Hobbit, but wonderful in the same kind of way.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 25, 2003)

I finished Roverandom yesterday too - then passed it to my ten year old daughter with a bookmark where the story actually starts (she doesn't need all the background information yet).


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 2, 2003)

That's wonderful!! I always thought it would be fun to be read Roverandom before bed. My mom wouldn't because I am faaaaaaaaarrrrrr too old for that now. I got the Roverandom tapes from the library today, so I can listen to them before bed. This will be so fun! I love acting like a little kid every once in a while!          
Ha Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 5, 2003)

Too right! Life's tough enough without forcing yourself to be a grown-up all the time. Time For Farmer Giles of Ham!


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *Too right! Life's tough enough without forcing yourself to be a grown-up all the time.*


I have been thinking about this story. Interesting the way the Faerie King reveals himself to the ageing cook Nokes, and how quickly the old man talks himself out of the supernatural every time he encounters it "Ugh! What a dream! It must have been that pork at dinner." 

And then there is Smith himself. From the time he takes the star, he is drawn to faerie. He became what we would recognise as 'Elven' in looks, voice and skills. He had believed the star was in the cake, though no-one saw it, and when Prentice turned to study the childrens' faces as they received their cake, he undoubtedly chose the Smith's son, just as Smith chose Tim when the time came.

In this story, we see the magic, danger and terror in touching the edges of the Perilous Realm; magic for the Elven-minded; terror in the disbelieving, and danger for both. In this story is "...memory of fair things long lost, and ... the thirst that is in every child of Men for the flawless loveliness they seek and do not find." (AElfwine)


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow... that really makes me want to read 'Smith of Wooten Major' again. I just realized that it has been over a year since I first read it and loved it. And it hit how long I have already been reading Tolkien. I thought that I had loved it for a long time already when I read Smith. Again... I get to read it again.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 3, 2004)

Do it. This is one of those stories that hit me more powerfully on the re-read.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 10, 2004)

This wonderful story came to me only recently and I certainly loved it!
And I, too, think one can find a lot of elements from the main Legendarium.

There's one short excerpt, however, which does not leave me in peace!


> When he first began to walk far without a guide he thought he would discover the further bounds of the land; but great mountains rose before him, and going by long ways round about them he came at last to a desolate shore. He stood beside the Sea of Windless Storm where the blue waves like snow-dad hills roll silently out of Unlight to the long strand, bearing the *white ships that return from battles on the Dark Marches of which men know nothing*. He saw a great ship cast high upon the land, and the waters fell back in foam without a sound. The elven mariners were tall and terrible; their swords shone and their spears glinted and a piercing light was in their eyes. Suddenly they lifted up their voices in a song of triumph, and his heart was shaken with fear, and he fell upon his face, and they passed over him and went away into the echoing hills.



How do you understand the underlined (by me  ) text? 
I mean, where those ships came from? What would those "Dark Marches" be? And what battles had these elven warriors fought? Against who.... and *where*?
All these questions, of course, in the light ... or upon the base of the main Legendarium.
Opinions?


----------



## Glory (Mar 20, 2006)

I just recently purchased this book so I hope I may have some time to read it next month. Though, is nice to hear in advance that is such a nice story.


----------



## Neumy (Sep 25, 2006)

Lhunithiliel, I've never encountered these events in Tolkien's other works; however, it has always been my private thoughts that this book is a story about Eastern Middle-Earth. And why not? The terrain does not quite fit the Western shore, and it does not mention which direction Smith was travelling.

I know that is no definitive answer, but to me it adds more history and adventure to a diverse and wonderful world.

One of Tolkien's talents in writing was to write history into his stories. He makes the reader wonder what is beyond the sea, over the mountain, passed the plains. I believe his references to the "Sea of Windless Storm" and the "battles on the Dark Marches" was just that; to create a history within the story he his telling.


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 13, 2021)

Smith of Wooten Major is a sublime and highly personal work of Tolkien’s. It’s a metaphor rather than allegory for Tolkien himself, who comes into the possession of the star as a boy and this represents the coming of his abilities to enter faerie in his mind and create the wonderful tales and legends.

At the end he must return the star and can visit faerie no more, representing what Tolkien would have seen as the waning of his powers are he approached the end of his life.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 13, 2021)

I love this story. I like to imagine that it is a way for us ordinary humans to get into Middle Earth.


----------

